# Bigger Faster Stronger



## gtbmed (Dec 26, 2014)

A bit of background - I'm an amateur athlete and lift mainly for sports performance. My goals right now are mainly related to my sport, but I hope to compete in a USAPL meet in 2015. I weigh around 170-175, am fairly lean, but don't specifically diet for leanness.

I'll try to answer any questions and appreciate any comments.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 26, 2014)

*12/26/14*


*Squats:*
245x5,5,5
225x5,5

*Bench press:*
165x5,5,5

*Deadlift variations*
*Glute-ham raises*
*Smith incline press*

I decided to switch to a sumo stance for most of my deadlifting because I feel stronger and better in that position and think it suits my proportions, but I still need to work a bit on flexibility because I never squat or deadlift with a wide stance. I did light deadlifts today just to feel the positions and groove the movement with some speed. Also did a few sets of snatch-grip deads with a close stance and good bar speed.


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 28, 2014)

*12/26/18*


Squats
255x5,5
235x5
Press
105x5,5,5,5,5
Pullups
30
RDLs
225x5,3,3,3,3
Rear delts/triceps

Pretty happy to get to 255 for a 5 rep set. I think I'll set a goal of a 315 5RM for next year. I think my competition goals will center around the squat since it's my best lift.

My grip strength sucks and it's basically the biggest limiting factor on my pulls which is frustrating. I need to find a good way to work on it.


----------



## gtbmed (Jan 6, 2015)

*01/06/15*


Squats
235x7x5
Bench
work up to 175x3x3
Pullups
BWx30
KB Swings
Hamstrings


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 5, 2015)

*02/02/15*


_Squats_
245x6x5
_Press_
115x5x4
_Deadlifts_
315x3x3
_Face pulls (bands)_

Making steady progress, especially with regards to volume. I'll probably bump the weights up a bit next week.


----------



## Bigjim5 (Feb 5, 2015)

gtbmed said:


> Squats
> 255x5,5
> 235x5
> Press
> ...


Farmer walks bro. Grab the heaviest pair of dumbells you can carry for 20 seconds. 5 x 20 second carry with 45 second rest. 2 times per week. Don't do them before any pulling session.


----------

